# Trials collapse as interpreter shortage cripples the court...



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2012)

Trials collapse as interpreter shortage cripples the court... whose reliance on Google Translate is 'putting the public safety at risk'
Από τη Ντέιλι Μέιλ.

[...]Standards were allegedly so lax at the firm that a director of another translation company was able to sign up his cat Masha as an ALS translator – and the cat was offered jobs.
[...]
​


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Από τη Ντέιλι Μέιλ.[...] Standards were allegedly so lax at the firm that a director of another translation company was able to sign up his cat Masha as an ALS translator – and the cat was offered jobs.
> [...]
> ​



Now that's what I call a real, live (and purring) CAT tool.  

Computer-assisted, αφού η γάτα στρατολογήθηκε στους φριλάντζες μέσω ιντερνέτιου.
Και σε άλλο νήμα το είχαμε αυτό με τη γάτα, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω τώρα. Αλλού τα νιαουρίσματα κι αλλού γράφουν οι γάτες.

Σχετικό νήμα, στα καθ' ημάς: Τι διερμηνέα περιμένεις με 17€ τη μέρα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Από τη Ντέιλι Μέιλ.[...] Standards were allegedly so lax at the firm that a director of another translation company was able to sign up his cat Masha as an ALS translator – and the cat was offered jobs.[...]
> ​



Θα την έβαλαν να μεταφράσει από τα γαληκά.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα την έβαλαν να μεταφράσει από τα γαληκά.


BBC News, 9 August 2012
...
Edward fears lax security could allow criminals access to sensitive court information. It would, he says, be "pretty easy" to falsely register as an interpreter. He describes that as "very worrying".

That fear is echoed by Neil McCafferty, who is projects director of translation company Talk Russian UK.
His wife had been an occasional court interpreter and last year, to test the new system, he registered his cat Masha with ALS. 

He said: _"We signed her up for *the rare cat language*. _:woot:_ 
We were absolutely staggered to start receiving emails from the company suggesting we take Masha the cat for a language assessment"._ 

In July this year he registered again but in his own name. He has no valid qualifications and no CRB check.
He said: "I was absolutely shocked when on their mobile phone app it was offering me work - I could have been anybody."
"I could have been trying to access the criminal justice system for all sorts of unpleasant reasons. That in itself is incredibly frightening," said Mr McCafferty.

There are 800 requests a day from courts in England and Wales, for an interpreter to assist a witness, a victim, or a defendant.
...

- Tweeting: @MashatheCat. Speaks a rare Cat language. Willing to take up court interpreting assignments.
Lincolnshire

- Tweety: I tought I taw a puddy tat... :laugh:


----------

